# Solved: Error 797 re modem



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

I have a sudden new problem when booting up and I get a window with Error 797 saying my modem can't connect (but I am already online). All was well until my son in law set up a network between my new wireless laptop and my Windows XP desktop. He says it is a problem with my TalkTalk modem and nothing to do with my Belkin router. I think it only occurs if the laptop is not on and the desktop modem seems to be trying to find it - but I don't always want them both on. Is he right that he hasn't affected anything, and can anyone help please?


----------



## technomum (May 4, 2007)

JUST in case someone else has the problem - it was easy in the end. It only needed someone to tell me to go to my browser, Tools, Options, Connectivity and tick "do not dial a connection". TalkTalk gave me the answer.


----------

